# Kindle vocabulary



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Let's have a try at this. Please feel free to add to the list.

Kindler - an owner of a Kindle
Kindleholism - spending WAY too much money on your Kindle
Kindlitis - a sick Kindle (not working properly)
Kindlectomy - opening up your Kindle
K - short abbreviation for all Kindles
De-kindled - a Kindle owned who has lost their Kindle.

If not treated properly, Kindleholism can lead to the dreaded Kindle Bankruptcy Syndrome, which can result in being de-kindled.

Steve


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kindlerupted - previously mentioned Kindle Bankruptcy Syndrome.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Kindlenvy--lusting after another owners accessories.

Kindle time  just about anytime that doesn't interfere with the owners job or family.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kinterrupted--interrupted while reading your Kindle--an unforgivable offense.

Kinfolk--Kindleboard members


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Let's have a try at this. Please feel free to add to the list.
> 
> Kindler - an owner of a Kindle
> Kindleholism - spending WAY too much money on your Kindle
> ...


Kindleholism - also includes the spending of too much time on the computer reading about K, searching for K related items and posting about said items


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a new one, and it just happened to me!!

Kindlenapped - losing your Kindle to a family member or friend (who previously made fun of you for having one), who is now curled up on the sofa reading a book that they just downloaded!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> I have a new one, and it just happened to me!!
> 
> Kindlenapped - losing your Kindle to a family member or friend (who previously made fun of you for having one), who is now curled up on the sofa reading a book that they just downloaded!!


Download a book? On your account? You'll be kindlerupt sooner than you think.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

You guys are so clever. Here's one:
Kindlicious- what your kindle looks like when it's dressed in its skin.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindlevenge - for anyone that messes with my Kindle (its not pretty to see)

Steve


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindlewatch - waiting for your new Kindle to arrive in the mail

Steve


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindling - reading one's Kindle


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is my kindlenapper caught in the act! This is my DD. She took it over about 9 this morning and is still reading!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

She's doing it wrong.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

Re-kindle: buying another kindle


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Download a book? On your account? You'll be kindlerupt sooner than you think.


It was one that I already had on my "buy later" list. I was letting her see how easy it was to use and next thing I know she is reading! I will need to watch her closely when they begin packing to go back to Houston on Saturday!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> She's doing it wrong.


Next Page Next Page Next Page Next Page...

She's skimming the book.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Kindleholic - One who is obsessed with all things Kindle

Kindlized - 1) One who has been turned on to Kindle.  I am not sure on the spelling, feel free to correct me if needed.
Kindlized - 2) To transform a document so that it may be used on the Kindle.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Kindle Thumb - A repetitive stress injury our Doctors will soon be diagnosing.  Can be seen in both right and left thumb in same patient.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

NoK

Namers of Kindle


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> She's doing it wrong.


No she's not... she balances it on her leg. The only time she had any problems was when her daughter climbed up on her and she paged before she wanted and she used the left next page button thinking she was using previous. Besides, there is no wrong way to hold the kindle as long as it works for you 

Kindleransom - what I am going to have to come up with to get my Kindle back from DD!!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Anniehow said:


> Re-kindle: buying another kindle


That's what Angela will have to do.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kindle-itis Interruptus - When people keep interrupting you as you're trying to read on your Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Kindlimbo---the area you get into between "Shipping soon" to "Delivered"


Kindlezone---where all Kindle owners live and operate.

Kindlehell---no such place.  all Kindles go to Heaven


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Kindlehell---no such place. all Kindles go to Heaven


Or the 11-13 week wait zone.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Kindling - a young Kindler
Kindlelist - what one leaves around the house in obvious places a few weeks before Christmas, birthdays, anniversaries or just as a reminder to anyone who may walk by.
Kindlelista - anyone with a Kindle skin and more than one cover.
Kindlerella - someone who doesn't have a Kindle, but DOES have three ugly step-sisters. 
Krist Kindle Markt - The annual German Christmas market. Usually set up in a town square. Mucho fun. Very pretty.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kindeletist - Those of us who own Kindles and look down on the Sony e-reader.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I used this in another thread but it should be here so here it is...


born again Kindle----one that has been refurbished.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Kindlenabler: Those who promote the purchase of Kindles, Kindle books, and Kindle accessories. A picture of the fantastic Betsy is located next to this description in the Kindle lexicon.

Nemo


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I used this in another thread but it should be here so here it is...
> 
> born again Kindle----one that has been refurbished.


 thats a good one!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kindlebration - to celebrate the arrival of a Kindle (or as in my case, getting back my Kindle from the Kindlenapper)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

How about these:

Kindlenomics - The total economic value of all the Kindles and their books, skins, covers, cases, purses, booklights and other accessories to the economy.  


Kindgifter - The person who gave you your Kindle as a gift.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> Kindlebration - to celebrate the arrival of a Kindle (or as in my case, getting back my Kindle from the Kindlenapper)


I'll be having a Kindlebration soon! You are all invited.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> I'll be having a Kindlebration soon! You are all invited.


Woo Hoo... we love a party!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

ater all of the huffing and puffing while drinking







you get


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindergaritaville - kindle reading at the tiki bar


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Kindlespouse-What your Kindle becomes to you after you marry it.

Kindlechild-The offspring of a human being and his/her Kindlespouse.

Kindlelater-What you say to your Kindle before putting it on standby/turning it off.

Kindlegarten-Where your little Kindle goes when you're at work. Don't forget to pick it up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Kindlegarten-Where your little Kindle goes when you're at work. Don't forget to pick it up!


And bring it a healthy snack ... like a new book.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindling - snuggled up in a blanket reading a great book on ones Kindle

Klub - as in bookklub. Group of people reading books on their Kindles and discussing on Kindleboards

Kindlemas - celebrating Christmas with a Kindle or Kindle accessories


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kindlewidow or Kindlewidower.... what our non-Kindle reading spouses become when we spend all our time with our Kindles or on the KindleBoards!!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Kindlewidow or Kindlewidower.... what our non-Kindle reading spouses become when we spend all our time with our Kindles or on the KindleBoards!!


Hey, No Fair... you stole mine.  Hummm must think of another.... think... come on think... OK I have nothing.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindlekinder - Children with their own Kindles


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

BK - before Kindle


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

KD- KindleDominae or in the year of the Kindle.. I don't know Latin, someone sill have to fix this.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

So is this 2 KD? (II K.D.)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> Hey, No Fair... you stole mine.  Hummm must think of another.... think... come on think... OK I have nothing.


Sorry rla!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> KD- KindleDominae or in the year of the Kindle.. I don't know Latin, someone sill have to fix this.


KindleDomini ... three years of Latin finally paid off!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> KD- KindleDominae or in the year of the Kindle.. I don't know Latin, someone sill have to fix this.





gertiekindle said:


> KindleDomini ... three years of Latin finally paid off!!!


I think that, in Anno Domini: The Year of Our Lord, Anno is "Year" and Domini is "Lord". So you'd want Anno Kindle for the Year of the Kindle. Or, better, Anno Inflammo. Now, I'm not great at Latin, there may be better translations for Kindle or to Kindle. . .happy to yeild to any scholars. The problem is the word Kindle comes from Germanic rather than Latin languages so depending on what nuance you're thinking of you get different Latin verbs.

But, again, I do not claim to be any sort of expert in languages. . . . .


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Kindledwindle---time for a recharge


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Kindledwindle---time for a recharge


LOL... I love that one!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I think that, in Anno Domini: The Year of Our Lord, Anno is "Year" and Domini is "Lord". So you'd want Anno Kindle for the Year of the Kindle. Or, better, Anno Inflammo. Now, I'm not great at Latin, there may be better translations for Kindle or to Kindle. . .happy to yeild to any scholars. The problem is the word Kindle comes from Germanic rather than Latin languages so depending on what nuance you're thinking of you get different Latin verbs.
> 
> But, again, I do not claim to be any sort of expert in languages. . . . .


Well, Queen Elizabeth had an anno (or was it annus?) horibilis so we can have an anno kindilis. How does that sound?

L


----------



## sciteach602 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kindle Swindle - buying a refurb kindle and passing it off on ebay as new or 'the last one'

Kindle Mendle - Fixing a broken Kindle - hardly, if ever, used

Kindlology - the study and/or worshiping of the Kindle


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Kindledwindle---time for a recharge


Good one, Vampy.


----------



## sciteach602 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kindle ThenThen - discussion of the now discontinued NowNow service.

Sorry, I'm a teacher at a career center and most of the students are gone because their home school closed or is on a two hour delay because of snow/ice.  I have 5 total students right now and they're watching CSI, so the only thing I have to do is think up Kindle Vocabulary.


----------



## sciteach602 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kindling a Fire - Being fired from your job for consistently reading on the kindle or posting on kindle boards when you should be doing your job.

I can't think up a clever name for it, but it definitely applies to me...

Kindle Cheapskate - Daily checking of the amazon store or kboards.com for free newly released books (Dark Resurrection, MaidenFlight, Talking With The Dead, Reincarnationist...) no matter how bad of a read it may be.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Kindleboomer - People who bought Kindles post Oprah show.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindlegab...what we do here.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindleporn...


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Kindle Endowment for the Arts - new department of gov't that underwrites the cost of books for Kindle?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Angela said:


> LOL... I love that one!!


gertiekindle 


> Good one, Vampy.


Thank you, this happens a lot if you use Whispernet while playing mp3s.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Komplex - what I got when I read the thread "What Books Did You Read in November". Geez some of those guys must be speed readers.  

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Well, Queen Elizabeth had an anno (or was it annus?) horibilis so we can have an anno kindilis. How does that sound?
> 
> L


Perfect! Anno Kindilis: Year of the Kindle


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Then we have the kindle kacophony of kolors for kovers (borrowed from the M-edge thread...many of us spent way too much time dreaming these up last summer...)

Klaret (deep red)
Koncord (lighter purple)
Kurrant (deeper purple)
Kassis (very deep purple)
Kabernet (dark burgundy)
Krimson (brighter red)
Kocoa (brown)
Karamel (saddle brown)
Kamel (taupe brown)
Koal (black)
Kelly (green)
Kamouflage (olive green)
Kiwi (bright green)
Kream (off white)
Kloud (pure white)
Kantaloupe (orange)
Kornflower (light blue)
Kobalt (deep blue)
Koin (silver metallic)
Kopper (copper metallic)
Kroesus (gold metallic)
Kiss (hot pink)
Kornsilk (yellow)
Koala (grey) - also for inner lining of all covers
Kucumber (hunter green)
Kokonut - (creamy white)

Krystal Kollection (jeweled):
Karat Krystal (diamond)
Klaret Krystal (ruby)
Kobalt Krystal (sapphire)
Koal Krystal (onyx)
Kelly Krystal (emerald)

Kipling Kollection:
Kenya (zebra print)
Kat (tiger stripes)
Karnivore (leopard print)
Kathmandu (tiger print)

Kollage Kollection:
Kurrency (world money print)
Kaleidoscope (rainbow swirl print)
Kow (black & white cow print)
Kandy Kane (red & white stripes)
Kracker (fireworks)
Konstitution (red, white, & blue stars & stripes)
Kosmic (suns & moons)
Konstellation (stars on night sky)
Kovert (retro Spy vs. Spy from MAD)
Kolors (flags of the world)
Kartoon (Komic Kollage)
Klavier (musical notes)
Klover (shamrock print)
Kolumn (newspaper print)
Khristmas -- xmas tree on Klaret background
Kids-stick figure kids that supports an educational cause
Kandy-mixed hard kandy
Khocolate-our favorite Kandy bars
Klip Klop-horses
Khips and Kards-poker hands
Krush-dark orange to match my LG phone
Klock-beautiful time pieces


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Perfect! Anno Kindilis: Year of the Kindle


And what a year it's been!

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

That list is so funny.  You guyz are so klever.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle konstipation - the feeling of pressure with a shipping date that is 11-13 weeks away.

How do you spell relief? R-E-F-U-R-B-S

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie you have your funny bone turned on.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Kindle konstipation - the feeling of pressure with a shipping date that is 11-13 weeks away.
> 
> How do you spell relief? R-E-F-U-R-B-S
> 
> L


LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Kindle konstipation - the feeling of pressure with a shipping date that is 11-13 weeks away.
> 
> How do you spell relief? R-E-F-U-R-B-S
> 
> L


Too funny.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Kindle konstipation - the feeling of pressure with a shipping date that is 11-13 weeks away.
> 
> How do you spell relief? R-E-F-U-R-B-S
> 
> L


LOL

Kindle Kompanion - (1) The person willing to sit with you while you read your Kindle (2) Those you meet on KindleBoards.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

You guys, we need a word for non-Kindle people, 'caue I found myself talking about the Kindle today and I said "oh you non-Kindlers wouldn't understand." But another word would be cooler, imo. Let's think of one.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleFree or Kindleless for those non-Kindle people?

I was talking about reading a book and someone asked to borrow it and said I didn't read DTBs any more I had a Kindle.  I got blank looks so I had to explain what DTB means.  My bad!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> KindleFree or Kindleless for those non-Kindle people?
> 
> I was talking about reading a book and someone asked to borrow it and said I didn't read DTBs any more I had a Kindle. I got blank looks so I had to explain what DTB means. My bad!


KindleFree sort of describes those people who don't want to have a Kindle, ie, "I like the smell and feel of a book."

KindleLess might be the folks who want a Kindle but for whatever reason, can't have one.

KindleClueLess might those who haven't seen the light yet.

L


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> You guys, we need a word for non-Kindle people, 'caue I found myself talking about the Kindle today and I said "oh you non-Kindlers wouldn't understand." But another word would be cooler, imo. Let's think of one.


How about PreKindler? (Everyone will join us one day!)


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

What do you call non-Kindlers who are obsessed with having a Kindle?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> What do you call non-Kindlers who are obsessed with having a Kindle?


You are then called a KindleWaiter as defined by the Book Klub folk. By the way...Welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

libro said:


> What do you call non-Kindlers who are obsessed with having a Kindle?


Harvey! 

or Kindlewannabes


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

KindleWisher


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

KindleKlaus - Any person that gives a Kindle as a Christmas present.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Kindlelift - Another word for putting a skin on it

KissmyKindle- A rude reply when someone calls it ugly

Kindleloo - A symptom of Kindleholism (sp?) where you take several bathroom breaks at work to read your Kindle.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Poi Girl -

Great new terms!

Glad to see you here and joining in.  Are you fairly new here?

Looking to seeing you here more often,

Marci


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Marci,

I am new I just joined 1hr and 12 minutes ago!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Poi Girl said:


> Thanks Marci,
> 
> I am new I just joined 1hr and 12 minutes ago!


Hello Poi Girl... welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

durphy said:


> Kindleboomer - People who bought Kindles post Oprah show.


This would be me. Ordered five minutes after the show went off the air.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Such great new vocab terms.  Can someone do a compilation?  We need to publish our own Kindle dictionary so we can all use Kindlespeak.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Such great new vocab terms. Can someone do a compilation? We need to publish our own Kindle dictionary so we can all use Kindlespeak.


Great idea Gertiekindle, I bet Leslie or Betsy can do that. Had to drop back in and modify... my 1000 post. WOO HOO!

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Great idea Gertiekindle, I bet Leslie or Betsy can do that. Had to drop back in and modify... my 1000 post. WOO HOO!
> 
> Linda


Double Woo Hoo! You made it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Such great new vocab terms. Can someone do a compilation? We need to publish our own Kindle dictionary so we can all use Kindlespeak.


I have a list already... Had to do it to make sure I was coming up with new names, right Linda??


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Great idea Gertiekindle, I bet Leslie or Betsy can do that. Had to drop back in and modify... my 1000 post. WOO HOO!
> 
> Linda


Congrats Linda... you made it!! woo hoo!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Right on the lists Angela, I posted to Libro re: Kindle names and told her I had a *list* of names  before my Kindle ever arrived but then she named herself.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I will change the definition for Kindlewannabe. I had originally suggested it for someone who wanted a Kindle but I think this other definition fits much better:

Kindlewannbe - a Sony eReader (or any other brand of eReader)


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm sure I'll have plenty of pre-Kindle time to think of terms of endearment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

libro said:


> I'm sure I'll have plenty of pre-Kindle time to think of terms of endearment.


Love those literary references.

Angela ... Kindlewannabe ... good one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle kardiac trauma - what a Kindle owner experiences the first time his/her Kindle freezes.

KFR - Kindle freeze resuscitation. What one does to repair a frozen Kindle. Key is the defibrillator, also known as a *paperclip*.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Perfect! Anno Kindilis: Year of the Kindle


Cool, Glad we got that settled.

Anyone need a Kindlevention?

Kindlevention-- contreversal intervention technique used to solve Kindle addiction. With a success rate of o.ooo1%, it is a dismal failure but well meaning people ignorant of true Kindlism, keep on trying.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Anyone need a Kindlevention?
> 
> Kindlevention-- contreversal intervention technique used to solve Kindle addiction. With a success rate of o.ooo1%, it is a dismal failure but well meaning people ignorant of true Kindlism, keep on trying.


Cute, I like that. My husband thinks I need Kindlevention.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle Konvention... when a group of Kindle owners get together for a face-to-face meeting!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Kindle Konvention... when a group of Kindle owners get together for a face-to-face meeting!


Now that would be fun! Sign me up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Cool, Glad we got that settled.
> 
> Anyone need a Kindlevention?
> 
> Kindlevention-- contreversal intervention technique used to solve Kindle addiction. With a success rate of o.ooo1%, it is a dismal failure but well meaning people ignorant of true Kindlism, keep on trying.


Another good one, Vampy.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> KFR - Kindle freeze resuscitation. What one does to repair a frozen Kindle. Key is the defibrillator, also known as a *paperclip*.


I started LOL with KFR, Leslie, then read further down and laughed all the more. These are great!

Paperclip as the resuscitator....so true!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Kindle Konvention... when a group of Kindle owners get together for a face-to-face meeting!


Great idea!! I would definitely attend that!!

Still good vocabulary being added!! I have included them on my list!!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Seriously, who would want Kindlevention?  

I think the fact I'd be reading even more than now is one more my DH has delayed gifting me with the Kindle.  I'm always walking around with my books.  He probably knows the Amazon account would be a real problem, too


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> Seriously, who would want Kindlevention?


Not me, I am have to much fun with Faith.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just got one while mis-reading a post in the forums:

Kindleraderie - the warm fuzzy feeling in this group of Kindleholics sharing our obsession.

Katiekat


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> I just got one while mis-reading a post in the forums:
> 
> Kindleraderie - the warm fuzzy feeling in this group of Kindleholics sharing our obsession.
> 
> Katiekat


That's a good one.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindalized

I've been using this for awhile and I'm not sure if it has been mentioned in this thread (I skimmed the pages, but there was a lot of stuff). A book is Kindalized when it is produced in a form readable by the Kindle. ie. Has your favorite book been kindalized yet?

Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Kindalized
> 
> I've been using this for awhile and I'm not sure if it has been mentioned in this thread (I skimmed the pages, but there was a lot of stuff). A book is Kindalized when it is produced in a form readable by the Kindle. ie. Has your favorite book been kindalized yet?
> 
> Steve


Actually, I think that is Kindleized

Kindalized is when you are shocked, _shocked_, SHOCKED that someone doesn't love the Kindle as much as you.

Our first Kindle vocabulary homonym.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle Koala....what you hug when your Kindle is indisposed or for whatever reason, not in your possession.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

NoKinDo your reply when someone asks to borrow your Kindle.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> NoKinDo your reply when someone asks to borrow your Kindle.


I like that one! Thankfully, I haven't had that problem.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> NoKinDo your reply when someone asks to borrow your Kindle.


Good One!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Kin - Relatives with Kindles or those related by their Kindles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

By popular demand

Kovert Kindle ---Kindle hidden from the public.  Often inside newspapers, magazines or large books.

Kovert Kindling---reading a Kovert Kindle.  This is usually done to prevent interuptions while trying to read in crowded public places.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

KindleKangaroo......someone who doesn't read one book at a time, but *jumps *around from one downloaded book to the next!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> KindleKangaroo......someone who doesn't read one book at a time, but *jumps *around from one downloaded book to the next!


Love that one libro


----------



## grandma reader (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh I love it!  What a great thing to read on this snowy morning when all I can do is stay inside and read and keep warm, I sure needed that chuckle.  What a mind to think of the very correct vocabulary.  grandma reader


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ARGHHHHHH!!!!! LOL LOL LOL LOL

luv 'em all!

such wonderful imaginations!!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Kindle Depends Moment-What you have when you inadvertantly put your Kindle in DANGER 

Lynn L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Kindle-lust
(1). Envy or the longing for a kindle, experienced anytime without a kindle (or kindle-less). can occur whether you own a kindle or not.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Kindlecide*

What happens when someone tries to steal your Kindle. Then they have to call in *C.S.I.: Kindle* to solve the case.

Steve


----------



## Heidi (Dec 16, 2008)

> You guys, we need a word for non-Kindle people, 'caue I found myself talking about the Kindle today and I said "oh you non-Kindlers wouldn't understand." But another word would be cooler, imo. Let's think of one.


How about Kuggles or Kinuggles. (kind of like Muggles in the Harry Potter books)

Kuggles: those regular people who don't have the magic of the great Kindle.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

I like Kuggles, or Puggles, Paper + Muggles for dtb readers.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Kinuckleheads - people who think Sony Readers are better


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

durphy said:


> Kinuckleheads - people who think Sony Readers are better


Love it! I needed an LOL this morning


----------



## Heidi (Dec 16, 2008)

I like Puggles!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Poi Girl said:


> I like Kuggles, or Puggles, Paper + Muggles for dtb readers.


I like Puggles.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

durphy said:


> Kinuckleheads - people who think Sony Readers are better


I am going to call my friend who just bought a Sony eread this now. He bought it just because its made by Sony. (sigh)


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I really think that some one should publish a list of our kindle vocabulary they are all great. I get such a laugh out of some of them.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

jah said:


> I really think that some one should publish a list of our kindle vocabulary they are all great. I get such a laugh out of some of them.


I have been keeping an ongoing list. Maybe one of the MODS has an idea of how we should post it.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

durphy said:


> Kinuckleheads - people who think Sony Readers are better


LOL! Very good post


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Kindle-kissed: those who have ran into a kindler and gone through 'the demostration' or 'run through'. can eventually led to kindlelust or a more severe variation.


----------



## erinys (Dec 27, 2008)

Last year my girlfriend and I bought one Kindle to share between the two of us.  My new vocab words:

Kindleshare:  Sorta like a time-share only with the Kindle

Kindlehog:  When one member of the Kindleshare is keeping the Kindle too long. (Not that I would ever do that....oh wait, there's a new book I NEED to read )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Erinys!

Congratulations on your Kindleshare!  and Welcome to Kindleboards!  When you get a chance, be sure to post an introductions!  I hope you can both take part in our Book Klubs starting on Monday!

Betsy


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Erinys -- Hi!  I love Kindlehog    Thanks for the LOL tonight.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Erinys, 

Welcome aboard  

I loved your Kindlehog definition -- only too true!

Hope to see you around these boards,

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

For new folks and old folks with bad memories (that would be me) I am bumping this thread. Lots of funny stuff here. Maybe we can come up with a few new words.

Since February we have:

Kindle Klassic - the original version of the Kindle
K2 - the younger sibling of the KK, announced on February 9th and born two weeks later

L


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Kindle Koin - what we take to CoinStar
Kindle Kuddle - what we do with our furry friends while we enjoy our Kindle
Kindle Kondition - the precurser to to the Kindleholoic diagnosis


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

previously loved Kindle - what less sensitive people might called a used Kindle.

adopt a previously loved Kindle - again, less sensitive people would say they are buying a used Kindle

L


----------

